# do people always have an opinion



## kevlar (Jan 7, 2007)

is this site a bad place to ask questions because people seem really blunt and actually seem like they think we cant look after our reps as well as them????? or is it just me lol


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

some people can be a bit blunt, some people give wrong advice, and some people are flippin rude, but these are in the minoroty and there is a weath of knowledge on this forum, some great people I love it here.
Some people dont mean to be opinionated either, its just the way they come across 'in words' a big part of conversation in facial expression, that is lost on a forum so people can be missunderstood.


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

wohic said:


> some people can be a bit blunt, some people give wrong advice, and some people are flippin rude, but these are in the minoroty and there is a weath of knowledge on this forum, some great people I love it here.
> Some people dont mean to be opinionated either, its just the way they come across 'in words' a big part of conversation in facial expression, that is lost on a forum so people can be missunderstood.


shut up and think:lol2: "i must buy boas from gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaazzzzz"hehehehehe
the problem is that plain txt as mentioned by wohic above does not convey any of the emoticions or facial expressions that tell people what you really mean.
for instance i started this reply with "shut up" was that nasty/sarcastic/tongue in cheek?? i would expect wohic to take it as meant ie a bit of a gigle cos she knows the context(hypnotism to boost sales) someone else seeing this might think gaz is a orrible twat.
anyway thats why T-Bo has provided us with smileys helps put words into the right emotional context which just might stop us going off on one when its not appropriate,although some are more concerned with ramming their opinion down your throat no matter what:lol2: anyway thats my two pence worth so now ya been told:lol2: 
regards gaz


----------



## samanslow (Feb 14, 2007)

Agree with what the others have said re words coming across in the wrong way.

TBH I havent been on here long but of all the people I have had the pleasure of chatting to I can honestly say no-one has tried to force opinions/ make me feel incapable of caring for my snakes.

As to the original question "do people always have an opinion" 

well the answer to that is pretty much yes, pretty much everyone will have an opinion on most subjects be it good, bad, right, wrong or indifferent but a) not all people will express it b) its your choice to listen (or in this case read :lol2: ) 

Either way this forum has a fab bunch of people and as mentioned loads of excellent advice and lots of experienced keepers/breeders of many species.

So yes I think its a good place to ask questions and from what I've seen of the forum 9 times out of 10 you will get good honest answers, at the end of the day its your choice wether to take the advice/suggestions/whatever or not

xx


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I find the larger the forum the ruder people are I notice it on a few other forums as well


----------



## kevlar (Jan 7, 2007)

yeah i suppose thats a very good point on the expressions never thought of it like that, : victory:


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Some people intentionally come across as blunt or rude, they are usually easy to spot. Just make a mental note of who they are and either ignore them, take the time to talk to them privately to see if it's just you or take them as they are.
Due to the size of this forum you can afford to ignore the ones you want to and find someone else to talk to


----------



## kevlar (Jan 7, 2007)

yeah very true also oh and thanks for the royal by the way she is doing great just had her first shed with me


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

gaz said:


> shut up and think:lol2: "i must buy boas from gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaazzzzz"hehehehehe
> 
> 
> gaz is a orrible twat.
> ...


 

There we go, suitably edited !!!!:lol2: 

we are a lovely lot on here cant you feel the lurve ????:whip:


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

Ive not found many rude people on this forum, but i have found a great amount on other forums that i have since left! Many stuck up their own bottoms to put it politely.


I always say to people you can never tell how a person is feeling or how their trying to come across when they type, i am often misunderstood but ive never ment anything by it or what ive said before.I just choose bad wording sometimes.  lol
The internet is...not good for emotional conversation, only good for info if you know what i mean.
I can talk to people on here but i cant express my emotions enless i say what im feeling or if i tell people im giving them angry looks or evils.
:lol2: Which ive never had to do luckily.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

People always have an opinion its who we are, it just happens some people express it nicely and politly while others are arrogant and rude about it. You quickly learn who is rude about stuff and i find it easier to just ignore them lol. 

Theres quite alot of nice people on this forum who really know their stuff and who i value their advice and ask it often as im normally full of questions and always will be lol much to some peoples annoyance lol.

Jay


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

kevlar said:


> is this site a bad place to ask questions because people seem really blunt and actually seem like they think we cant look after our reps as well as them????? or is it just me lol


i think the forum has got a little too big..
when some of the other now former bigger than this forums used to laugh at us for being small, not a lot of the members that we didnt want here have come over simply as they know its one of the best and one of the biggest.. unfortunately a select few 'gobby' people have come along with this.


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Tough, i'm happy here Nige


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

reticulatus said:


> Tough, i'm happy here Nige


lol, and the others :lol2:


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

spot on gaz, look forward to seeing all your lovely snakes again tomorrow mate.(dont forget the milk:naughty: like last time)


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

got it:lol2: 
gaz


----------



## Nat (Jan 26, 2005)

aaaaaaaaah if n e 1 is rude to u stick ur fingers in ur ears & sing lalalalaalalalala lalaalalalalala
to make em seem silly...dont close ur eyes tho cuz u wont b able to see wat ur typing!!!:roll2: :rotfl:


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

It wouldn't be a very interesting forum if people didn't disagree though, some of the smaller forums I have been on everyone just seems to kiss each others arses and never disagree with each other. Boring as you like and you will never learn from it.


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

aww, whos annoyed you kevlar i think this forums fine, some idiots but they arent hard to avoid. i think the problem is some people just dont listen and you have to end up being rude to get the point accross? i was quite rude in the end to a person that was keeping two Different species of carpet togeather, but it had to be done, he/she would have ended up with a dead snake.. or two and after two pages of "but why, but what if" it gets annoying and you have to be blunt... Seperate them or kill them? sorry to that person to bring it up again but its the first example i thought of. but overall, i like this forum and the people on it


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

aaaaaaaaah if n e 1 is rude to u stick ur fingers in ur ears & sing lalalalaalalalala lalaalalalalala
to make em seem silly...dont close ur eyes tho cuz u wont b able to see wat ur typing!!!:roll2: :rotfl:

funky answer miss Natasha:lol2:


----------



## baby05x (Aug 1, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> i think the forum has got a little too big..
> when some of the other now former bigger than this forums used to laugh at us for being small, not a lot of the members that we didnt want here have come over simply as they know its one of the best and one of the biggest.. unfortunately a select few 'gobby' people have come along with this.


 
that would be me then sorry lol


----------



## Nat (Jan 26, 2005)

gaz said:


> funky answer miss Natasha:lol2:


:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

*IF* this thread was aimed at me because i asked why you feed your boas twice a week..............then yes i have an opinion...........i class twice a week as too much for 7 month old boas and i class it as power feeding , I have many more opinions i keep to myself ........ At the end of the day we are all here because we all love reptiles and people all do things differently , that doesnt mean no one can have an opinion!


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

rachy said:


> *IF* this thread was aimed at me because i asked why you feed your boas twice a week..............then yes i have an opinion...........i class twice a week as too much for 7 month old boas and i class it as power feeding , I have many more opinions i keep to myself ........ At the end of the day we are all here because we all love reptiles and people all do things differently , that doesnt mean no one can have an opinion!


I thought it might be about you but didn't say anything :razz:. I agree with you though :smile:.


----------



## skimpy (Nov 22, 2006)

I am feeling that folk often find me a little offensive. it really isnt meant. I just have a knack of upsetting people fairly regularly. 

Big sorry to any folk who find me too opinionated. Cant help the way i am, and i dont mean to be, honest


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Having an opinion isn't a problem, forcing it on others however is a different story


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

F*** me* Dan*, I nearly choked on me chicken then! :grin1: ...good advice though...

Come back *blazey* all is forgiven...

Unfortunately people struggle to know how to take me in the real world, therefore over the internet...no chance:crazy: ...its all good fun though :lol2: ...*T.T.*8)


----------



## skimpy (Nov 22, 2006)

reticulatus said:


> Having an opinion isn't a problem, forcing it on others however is a different story


So am i a bit forceful? not being balshy, just asking for advice, coz I really dont know im doing it.


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Terrific tortoise said:


> F*** me* Dan*, I nearly choked on me chicken then! :grin1: ...good advice though...
> 
> Come back *blazey* all is forgiven...
> 
> Unfortunately people struggle to know how to take me in the real world, therefore over the internet...no chance:crazy: ...its all good fun though :lol2: ...*T.T.*8)


I know how to take you - at point blank with a 12 gauge :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

reticulatus said:


> I know how to take you - at point blank with a 12 gauge :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Getting within 3 feet of me, could well prove foolish, you would be invading my space, therefore seen as a threat...the fact that your sporting a weapon of sorts, only makes the situation bad...or good, depending on how ya get ya kicks :crazy: ...

Strange how we almost posted at the same time, I was in fact refering to your 1st post on this thread mate...*T.T.*8)


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> i think the forum has got a little too big..
> when some of the other now former bigger than this forums used to laugh at us for being small, not a lot of the members that we didnt want here have come over simply as they know its one of the best and one of the biggest.. unfortunately a select few 'gobby' people have come along with this.


Totally agree & another thing (off topic) that makes my blood boil is members of other forums only coming on here to sell their items & not participate, users....Grrrrr......:diablo:


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

or what about the ones who only show thier face when something is going free on here. :whip: 

Hope no one finds me offensive. I try my best not to be on here but i do often think nasty things to myself :grin1:


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

tombraider said:


> or what about the ones who only show thier face when something is going free on here. :whip:
> 
> Hope no one finds me offensive. I try my best not to be on here but i do often think nasty things to myself :grin1:


As it happens, I do find that very thing offensive...
















the fact that you are not sharing these nasty thoughts with us!!!:crazy: ...

To be honest, I have been halfway through writing posts, many times and thought nah, there is no way I can post this shite :icon_redface: ...*T.T.*8)


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

I have found the secret is to write the post then preview it then delete. That way I get all my anger out without anyone else finding out lol.


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

lol, wimp i dont usually think before i speak so i tend to preview all of my posts on here. and when i dont, they normally get edited!


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2007)

lol @ royalboa


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

intravenous said:


> I thought it might be about you but didn't say anything :razz:. I agree with you though :smile:.


Thanks hun


----------



## baby05x (Aug 1, 2006)

tombraider said:


> or what about the ones who only show thier face when something is going free on here. :whip:
> 
> Hope no one finds me offensive. I try my best not to be on here but i do often think nasty things to myself :grin1:


 
that gets on my tits too


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

tombraider said:


> I have found the secret is to write the post then preview it then delete. That way I get all my anger out without anyone else finding out lol.


Snap!


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2007)

ditto lol


----------



## kevlar (Jan 7, 2007)

theres the other thing people get way to para on here too that one is aimed at you rachy it was over a pm someone sent me who will remain nameless but you know who you are, and i just think that we all come on here for a chat and to ask questions that we may not know all the answers too but some people really belive that they are the worlds greatest at everything and it just gets on my tits, as for you rachy i have some of my most stunning snakes from you and i dont see any reason to row with the person who sorted a set of snakes i have always wanted in my eyes that would be silly.:whip:


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2007)

lets all eat flowers and chant about elephants


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

it would be a boring world if you all agreed on the same things wouldnt it this is a public forum your not going to agree with everyone just respect there opions.


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

I think the point is too, if someone simply answers the question being asked and do not elaborate on it... are they seen as being blunt ?

If I ask my wife who a particular person is that waved in the village I end up getting their entire life story, who they are related to, where they went on holiday, who they are seeing, who they were seeing....

I only want to know their name because I have forgotten it : victory:


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

kevlar said:


> theres the other thing people get way to para on here too that one is aimed at you rachy it was over a pm someone sent me who will remain nameless but you know who you are, and i just think that we all come on here for a chat and to ask questions that we may not know all the answers too but some people really belive that they are the worlds greatest at everything and it just gets on my tits, as for you rachy i have some of my most stunning snakes from you and i dont see any reason to row with the person who sorted a set of snakes i have always wanted in my eyes that would be silly.:whip:


I only presumed it was aimed at me because i asked a simple question several times and it was never answered 

Glad you kept your snakes and yup they are stunning , think mine are all sold now


----------



## MissHayho (Mar 17, 2007)

i think people can be blunt on the forum but they may not mean to be?- i think it depends how you read the things they have written, i mean - i often mistake comments which people have text me cos i cant see the expressions n that! lol!


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

every forum has a few arrogant and blunt people but as majority everyone is ok. Everyone has opinion and not everyone agrees but in general with few exceptions people are polite. If you come on forum for advice or chat on something and someone shows attitude for no reason tell em where to stick it.
: victory:


----------



## hunnyxbunny (Dec 12, 2006)

i agree there are a minimum few who really walk the line between opinion and bullying (trust me i know hence my long absence from here but im back wahey) but 99% of people on this forum are genuine, lovely experienced repti keepers with a wealth of information. From now on ill take the advice of sticking my fingers in my ears singing lalalalal llalalalal and not let it bother me, i also agree that something innocent can be read wrong due to the lack of emotion present, so just so you all know​
im writing this with a big smile, my heart is full of warmth and :lol2:     im happy to be back here.​ 

take things with an open mind and definately preview nasty replies. remember at the other end of those replies it sometimes causes hurt which responses in nastiness so be nice and opinionate only when its very much needed (to protect an animal)​
big hugs and love to all xxxxx​ ​


----------

